# Been in brisbane 3 weeks !!!!



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

We have been here in brisbane now for 3 weeks and its great.

Been very busy but having a great time!!!!

Yes missing family thats the hard part but the rest is fab!

Food shopping i find expensive...saw a cauliflower for $7.00 and loads of other stuff, its not cheap here.

Cars especially second hand are expensive.

Aussies are lovley and very helpful, i haven't come accross anyone negative yet.

Everywhere is so clean and everyone tidys up after themselves in kentucky/bbq areas etc.

Food is repetative, its the same wherever you go in the supermarkets.....not like uk. Its okay though i'm gona get some good cookery books!!!

Internet very slow and backdated as no unlimited, very hard to get used too.

80's music played on every radio station unless its country lol!!!!

Beaches, bbq areas very clean and superb!!!!

come to oz or stay in the uk......this present moment in time i would say " If you have enough money (Its not cheap here) and you need enough to set up. If you have that i would say the only thing you will miss is your family. Its nice here and the beaches are great. Burleigh heads on the gold coast is great and compares to that of cancun as i have been there. Having said that i would say get yourselves over to brissie the sunshine state its great. ellisa


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, Elissa! Rock on!

Oh, boy. Expensive food?!
Yeah, outdated Internet speed saddens me. More outdoors, I guess.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey ellisa.. 
I have been checking your pix.. i saw how clean everything is.. .. keep us updated

xx
anj


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi Ellisa,

Fantastic to know you are having a good time!!!
Where can we see your photos???

It's not good to know food is sooo expensive.

We've done our medicals so we're just waiting for our all clear to buy our tickets now.

Was it easy to buy second hand cars? Could you choose it and drive home sort of thing?
We're thinking of buying a car the day after we land but we don't know if it is possible...

Also did you get AU driving licenses yet?
Was there a test or just a question of giving your British one and getting an Aussie one?

Are you sure there is no unlimited internet provider? That will be hard getting used to..

Love the 80's music!!!!
My kind of place!!!

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Anj, I am trying to get more pics on but the internet is so slow its taking me ages! Keep checking though as i have some lovely ones to put on yet. Had a lovely xmas day here, we went to the gold coast. Trying to get used to the idea of xmas in the sun its so weird! in the uk were all snuggled up indoors whereas here everyone is out and about!
Tc xx ellisa


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah i was talking about the same with OH that you guys might be finding it so strange.. less of clothes on christmas might be a dream .. I will look out fr more pix.. keep uploading them. love them 
and ofcourse, merry christmas..


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Busyte said:


> Hi Ellisa,
> 
> Fantastic to know you are having a good time!!!
> Where can we see your photos???
> ...



Hi Busyte

I put all my photos on facebook, are you on there, if so pm me and let me know.

I think its expensive here or it may be that i'm not used to the dollars, but i did a shop and it came to £140 and i hardly had anything. The food is okay but you don't get the variety as you get in the uk as there are only two major supermarkets, coles and woolworths. The meat is good though and well priced. Beer is well overpriced as i think we get much better deals in the uk, especially when they have two for £20 etc.

Its okay for buying cars and you can get credit if you want it. If your paying with cash you can do a transfer via your australian bank account and drive it away. We have bought a new car as we got a better deal. We haven't got our licences yet but my cousin told me that they have abolished the test, so its just a case of changing it over as far as i'm aware, but i'll let you know.

There is definately no unlimited internet here. We have bought a prepaid stick which you top up when you need too and it seems okay, although it is slow. We can't have a contract yet, as it means we will be bound in and if we move we can't take it with us, so this is the best option for us. 

As for 80's yes its my era too, but i'll see how long i go until it gets on my nerves!!!

Anything else just let me know. Best of luck with your meds....ellisa


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi ellisa

your info is great
were hoping to move but not for some time yet, (prob adelaide as property cheapest there)the little things you talk of are the things i never think to ask but of course the most important things to a life style change, loved reading your posts and info,
where or how do i look thru your pics as im new and havent a clue!
its freezing here and snow on the ground, 150 pm xmas day lol, ive pinched ten mins away from kids to pop on here! adicted lol
tak care and have a greatttttttt christmas
claire xx


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

claireanddaz said:


> Hi ellisa
> 
> your info is great
> were hoping to move but not for some time yet, (prob adelaide as property cheapest there)the little things you talk of are the things i never think to ask but of course the most important things to a life style change, loved reading your posts and info,
> ...


Hi Claire, I have been writing on the forum for some time now and i know its good to hear good and bad of moving and living over here, so i will try and post as often as i can. I post my pics on facebook as i don't know where else to put them really and i am addicted to facebook!!! I think its a great way to keep in touch with people. THis forum is the best as its very genuine and you will get the answers you need on here!

Good luck with everything ellisa x


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Ellisa,

It's great to know you're loving it. We fly out there on the 18th Jan and can't wait. We've got 1 months accomodation booked for us in La Vida on Anzac in Redcliffe QLD, courtesy of his employers and during that time will try and find a rental. I too am on face book so if you get a chance message me or PM me with your facebook address as would love to see your pics as well as keep in touch.

take care and keep us updated.

xx Satty


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ellisa said:


> Hi Claire, I have been writing on the forum for some time now and i know its good to hear good and bad of moving and living over here, so i will try and post as often as i can. I post my pics on facebook as i don't know where else to put them really and i am addicted to facebook!!! I think its a great way to keep in touch with people. THis forum is the best as its very genuine and you will get the answers you need on here!
> 
> Good luck with everything ellisa x


You can put pics on here too - click on 'user cp', then under networking click on 'pictures and albums' and click on 'add album'. 

I've got a pic album with pictures around Mt Gambier and Great Ocean road. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> You can put pics on here too - click on 'user cp', then under networking click on 'pictures and albums' and click on 'add album'.
> 
> I've got a pic album with pictures around Mt Gambier and Great Ocean road.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, thanks for that i will have a look! cheers ellisa


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

ellisa....

Its nice to hear with a clear how is Brisbane.
But my plans may runout if secondhand cars are expensive. I want to sell my car here to buy one there.

Internet too slow is also an issue also the food found to be expensive. 

.........................................................................................................................
My Time Line
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
*175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009*


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

My boyfriend in Brisbane is using a pretty fast broadband and he says he's only paying AUD50-60.

Here's the company he's subscribing to, maybe you'll find suitable rates too:
ADSL2 Internet Broadband, TPG provides Fast ADSL2+ DSL Connection


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Expensive food is worrisome. I want to love local food where ever I may be. Too many visits to Chinatown is not how I intend to live 

Perhaps that made-of-gold $7 cauliflower is imported or shipped from 3,000km or seasonal?


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

But do the wages over there combat the cost of living? obv it depends on the job your doing but i wonder what you save on gas heating etc.....or will that cancel out with elec/air con
is food so costly because its mostly all imported? i think ill take my cookery books or at least my other hlf will!


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> My boyfriend in Brisbane is using a pretty fast broadband and he says he's only paying AUD50-60.
> 
> Here's the company he's subscribing to, maybe you'll find suitable rates too:
> ADSL2 Internet Broadband, TPG provides Fast ADSL2+ DSL Connection


Hi
Can we ask is that monthly? what company does he use?
we currently have aol wireless and i bt phone line....overall costs £30 a month.....we run 3 laptops off that and its fast.... i must admit i dont know what id do without the internet, i know you can get cheaper deals here but never had the time to look in to it, one of the joys of this ratrace....

does anyone know how you go on in oz with sky tv????? again, we have it here in two rooms....one for the kids but i feel it wouldnt be so essential if we had an outdoor life which our weather wont permit!

cheers!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> ellisa....
> 
> Its nice to hear with a clear how is Brisbane.
> But my plans may runout if secondhand cars are expensive. I want to sell my car here to buy one there.
> ...


Hi Hari999999,

I checked a few websites of second hand cars in Oz and they are more expensive than second hand cars in the UK, BUT we could still find a few that suited our needs and did not cost a fortune, we just have to be open to accept slightly older cars we would in the UK.

Not a perfect situation, but after we buy our house and get nicely settled we might save up for a new car.
At arrival, rent, 2 new cars, deposit for a mortgage, kids school, uniforms, furniture, etc... is just too much for us.

Busyte


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

claireanddaz said:


> Hi
> Can we ask is that monthly? what company does he use?
> we currently have aol wireless and i bt phone line....overall costs £30 a month.....we run 3 laptops off that and its fast.... i must admit i dont know what id do without the internet, i know you can get cheaper deals here but never had the time to look in to it, one of the joys of this ratrace....
> 
> ...


Check the whirlpool website since that will tell you what broadband is available is which areas and whether uploads and downloads are included etc. 

Broadband is more expensive here than the UK especially if you don't live in a major town. We will be getting ADSL2 to our area in mid 2010 :clap2:

Regards,
Karen


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Karen
regards


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

claireanddaz said:


> Hi
> 
> does anyone know how you go on in oz with sky tv????? again, we have it here in two rooms....one for the kids but i feel it wouldnt be so essential if we had an outdoor life which our weather wont permit!
> 
> cheers!


Im not sure u would get Sky Tv in oz but here is a site for more info on DTH DTH Satellite Services | Globecast Australia

Cheers!


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

claireanddaz said:


> Hi
> Can we ask is that monthly? what company does he use?
> we currently have aol wireless and i bt phone line....overall costs £30 a month.....we run 3 laptops off that and its fast.... i must admit i dont know what id do without the internet, i know you can get cheaper deals here but never had the time to look in to it, one of the joys of this ratrace....
> 
> ...


Click on that link and it will lead you to the provider's website. The company is called TPG internet and you can key in your tel no. to find out if you have ADSL in your area 

Yes that rate is a monthly one. I think what he's using is this:
Plans: ADSL2+ 80GB with VoIP 
Monthly Access Charge: $49.99
Monthly Usage Quota *(Peak + Off Peak): 80GB5 (40GB+40GB) 
Shaping Speed: 64K/64K 

I've used his net before and found it to be really fast. So you can check that one out


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I can vouch for Miss Swan's Boyfriend's internet speed .. It is fast indeed.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Im not sure u would get Sky Tv in oz but here is a site for more info on DTH DTH Satellite Services | Globecast Australia
> 
> Cheers!


Satpal ... dreambox is going to work there... ?


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

claireanddaz said:


> But do the wages over there combat the cost of living? obv it depends on the job your doing but i wonder what you save on gas heating etc.....or will that cancel out with elec/air con
> is food so costly because its mostly all imported? i think ill take my cookery books or at least my other hlf will!


For your question on Sky TV, how about looking at Foxtel? My boyfriend's got it and we get a very decent variety of channels...(Little Britain tickles me everytime, and Lisa Williams is always fascinating.)

Food-shopping...if you don't mind venturing out, try the Asian supermarkets at Darra. Grocery's cheap and food's cleaner than what most people perceive (just don't buy seafood there though)


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link 
regards claire


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Satpal ... dreambox is going to work there... ?


Yes Dreambox should work but only for Asiasat & the Oz DTH channels. Will research more on that


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Yes Dreambox should work but only for Asiasat & the Oz DTH channels. Will research more on that


Let us know so that we can pack it while going.. he he


----------



## philmoz (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi 

please keep updating this, we are moving to Brisbane in about 6-8 weeks....just waiting for my medical and stuff but the company my husband has a job with has said to expect to be out there mid to end of Feb.

I'm a bit concerned about £££ but we will manage i'm sure, might have to find the Aussie equivalent to beans on toast!

Where abouts are you living and can you recommend any good suburbs? from here Strathpine and Redcliffe are looks good. Phil will be working in Brisbane so thats as far as we can afford in distance and it seems to get a bit cheaper for houses a little further away from the city. We have never been to Australia before and it's hard to know what the place is like just from trawling the websites and reading the rough guides! But we will be on our way soon!!

Lisa x


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

philmoz said:


> Hi
> 
> please keep updating this, we are moving to Brisbane in about 6-8 weeks....just waiting for my medical and stuff but the company my husband has a job with has said to expect to be out there mid to end of Feb.
> 
> ...



Hi Lisa, Been here 6 weeks now!!! Brisbane is great we love it here! Still find food expensive but rather pay than be in the uk!!!

The north of brisbane seems to be cheaper than the south for buying houses but i think thats because its further from the cbd. We stayed in redcliffe for a week when we arrived and thought it was really nice. We like redland bay on the south side, which again is cheaper because of the distance from the city.

Brissie is fab:clap2: you will love it...........ellisa


----------



## philmoz (Sep 27, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Lisa, Been here 6 weeks now!!! Brisbane is great we love it here! Still find food expensive but rather pay than be in the uk!!!
> 
> The north of brisbane seems to be cheaper than the south for buying houses but i think thats because its further from the cbd. We stayed in redcliffe for a week when we arrived and thought it was really nice. We like redland bay on the south side, which again is cheaper because of the distance from the city.
> 
> Brissie is fab:clap2: you will love it...........ellisa


Thanks Ellisa, 

We heard yesterday our Visa has cleared and i think next step is to book flights. I like the look of Redland Bay too but we need to be north of Brisbane because Phil will be travelling further north (I think it's Kawana?) for work sometimes where the new hospital will be built. We thought somewhere in the middle would make sense. Just trying to decide what to bring with us and what to replace when we get there. Getting some quotes this week from a couple of shipping companies, so i guess it depends on cost.

Weve got two children 10 and 7 who are looking forward to the move, i'm trying not to get too stressed about it but i find plenty of wine helps! 

Thanks for the reply

Lisax

Anyway,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

philmoz said:


> ....I'm a bit concerned about £££ but we will manage i'm sure, might have to find the Aussie equivalent to beans on toast!...


Well the NZ equivalent to 'Beans on toast' is............... 'Beans on toast'  (they can't understand that I eat them because I like them - they're student food over here and not much else)


----------

